# Foods to eat that won't make IBS diarrhea worse



## tinh (Nov 13, 2012)

My IBS is causing a great deal of diarrhea and I'm trying to find snacks and main meals that might help.

I have lost half a stone in four weeks as I'm eating very little.

I have rice crispes or cornflakes for breakfast and lunch and a small portion of a meat, potatoes and carrots for evening meal.

Any ideas would be great as I need to eat more but either the sicky feeling stops me or the fear that foods will cause more diarrhea.

Thanks


----------



## Brownish72 (Aug 26, 2012)

There are lots of diets out there devised to help IBS-D

I recommend you go purchase the book "Breaking the Vicious Cycle", just google it. It truly curbed big time my IBS-D. Its a healthy diet, and you may find some great relief.

Feel better!


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

oatmeal is a good breakfast--it has soluble fiber and is easy on the gut. Look up fiber - there are 2 kinds, soluble and insoluble. the insoluble is like a scouring pad in the gut--harsh. The insoluble is kind of goopy- like gelatin. You can eat apples without the peel or applesauce, bananas, plain rice, cooked vegetables that don't have skins (corn is harsh due to the husk, lima beans are good due to the mashability), baked or crock-pot chicken is good, baked fish, lean beef or pork. I stick to chicken or fish. You want to avoid fats--butter, oils, high-fat meats/fish. Some fats are helpful, like coconut oil. You need some of both kinds of fiber, you need some fat, you need a variety. I'd stay away from dairy until you can be sure it doesn't mess you up. Pretzels, saltines, white bread (whole grain is insoluble fiber and harsh). See--there is a lot you can eat! You may have to avoid eating out, msg and fake sweeteners can get you going. Drink lots of water, too, to stay hydrated, and nibble on things so you don't go long periods without something in your stomach. Good luck. (You may have noticed that the ibs diet violates what we are told is healthy. It doesn't, it just can't go about it the same way)


----------



## tinh (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks, it's a case of re-educating about what I can eat and your suggestions are great.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I find oatmeal(porridge here in the UK )is a big problem to me so I would be careful with it,maybe try a small bowl at first to see how it reacts. I find that if oats are cooked,ie flapjacks(granola) in the US, then I'm absolutely fine with it.

I was told Rice Crispies or Puffed Rice seem to help best for IBS D sufferers.

Try this link too. I attend this clinic and they are very helpful.

http://www.ibs-care.org/pdfs/diet_sheet.pdf


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I should have mentioned that I use no milk in my oatmeal, I make it with water and a glob of coconut oil plus some cinnamon (anti-inflammatory) and maybe a half teaspoon of honey, if that much. Also, I think if you can tolerate puffed cereals that would make a good, portable food. Mostly air, but if you get something in there it's better than fries. (I really miss good, hot french fries


----------

